# Aires / Campings around Monaco or Nice



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Once we leave the mountains next month we will be heading down to Eze which is a village between Nice and Monaco. We have seen that there is an official aire in a place called Drap which is just above Eze and from what we can see there is an unofficial aire in a village called La Turbie. Has anyone stayed around there and if you have, can you recommend a place to stay that can accommodate an RV.

Norman and Sharon


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sorry, I can't help with specific site info but don't forget there's a brilliant train service that runs right along that coast so you can have a greater choice of sites by staying out-of-town and still be able to get to other places (both directions).


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

There are a number of camping sites in the area and I'm sure there will be aires as well but none spring to mind, however we didn't find many open all year. I must add that we were towing a caravan at the time and not looking for aires. I realize that it is approx 15 km away however we stayed at a great place called La Veille Ferme at Villenerve Loubet - between Nice and Antibes. Trains run along the bottom of Camping Veille Ferme (across the road) and we found them inexpensive and frequent - just like a bus service really. (also allowed dogs FOC) Great for trips into Nice, Monaco etc. as parking even in winter will be a nightmare. We also noticed a number of, mainly Italians, with MH's using the parking areas for the beach all along the coast and they would use Veille Ferme to charge their batteries and return to the beach. BTW if you stay at VF they give a 30% discount for stays of more than 7 days. You will like Eze - great cafe at the top of the town - great after a walk up to the top. Tropical Gardens by the cafe not at their best at this time of year though - views great.

Hope this helps

Pete


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We eventually found the listed "aire de service" at Drap - a scruffy second hand camping-car dealers yard in a back street in a very industrial area - not suitable for overnighting - but that was a couple of years ago 

Check the campingcar-infos website here  for latest situation.

We stayed at a rural campsite listed as an aire naturelle up in the hills beyond the suburbs of Nice at Contes - again difficult to find and €14!

Other than that places to stay in that area are thin on the ground!

Steve


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

the beach front in Antibes 'allows' overnighting.
cap camarat near st trop or San remo in italy were all we found


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info. We had done a google search for the aire in Drap and I must admit it did not look too good. I think we might end up having to stay at Camping Vielle Ferme. The area looks lovely, but as you say, there are no aires in the immediate vicinity.

Sharon


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

I am afraid it is not possible to stay on the beach front in Antibes. We stayed there at the end of October for two days and it was great and a lot of MHs. We wanted to overnight there two weeks ago but there are large piles of pebble (protection from the sea?) so it is impossible to park. We went to the centre of Antibes then and spent a quiet night opposite the marina. There were some other MHs there and we had no problems. 
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for that Cilka. I think we are going to book into the camp site rather as we need to spend a couple of days in the area visiting friends in Eze and in Cannes. I must admit, it is convenient having them so close to one another :lol:


----------



## 97910 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Norman and Sharon.

We were in Drap about ten days ago, (New Years Eve) and were guided into Drap with our
Aires du Camping Cars book. The book directions were pretty useless, but eventually, having almost given up looking, we spied another couple of campers, parked up in a car park alongside the main road, (if heading south towards Nice, parked on the right hand side) opposite one of the pharmacies, by the river. It was located in the village towards the southern end. Not sure if it is an official "aire" but we spent a fairly quiet night there. There are however no waste water emptying or fresh water replenishment facilities.

Hope this helps. oh and if you do come across the official aire, I'd love to know where it is.

All the best


----------

